# Brown Duraglas bottle...?



## katemail13 (May 15, 2019)

Hi, all.  

This is my first post here.  I joined because I found some antique-looking glass bottles recently at an old mine.

I have done a little research online, and have figured our that this is a bottle made by Owens-Illinois Glass, probably in the 1930s or 1940s.  I got that the plant number is 20, which tells me that it's from Oakland, CA.  The company logo was apparently the first used, between 1929 and mid 1950s.  The date code is simply a 4, which is supposed to be the last digit of the date year.  Supposedly, this ended in the early 40s, when 2-digit date codes started.  Can anyone tell me the date on this bottle, and HOW you figured it out?  

Thanks for any help!

Katie


----------



## BottleDragon (May 15, 2019)

Good research. Owens-Illinois introduced Duraglass in 1940, so it must date from 1940 or later. There was some overlap in switching from single digit to two digit date codes. Beer and soda bottles made between 1943 and 1946 may have either type of code. Since it has the single digit code, one can be pretty sure it's from 1944 and not 1954. Another clue is the lack of base stippling, which was widely used by the 1950's.


----------



## katemail13 (May 16, 2019)

Great!  Thanks, BottleDragon!


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2019)

I'd guess 1944 also, This bottle is called a Stienie & came out about 1935 to compete with the new Beer Cans smaller size. Widely used in the 1930's & 40's for Beer. This one most likely had a Paper Label. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2019)

Here's a pic of my green Regal Bottle. Notice it sez GREEN STIENIE right on the label. LEON.


----------

